# CAM lesion of hip - possibly defined



## hutcho (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi anyone know what a CAM lesion is possibly defined as so I can find an ICD10 code for it?

Thanks


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Apr 28, 2016)

*Cam lesion definition*

Cam Lesion is when the neck/head of femur hypertrophy and the neck and head of the femur is larger than they should be. So they hit the hip or the acetabulum. The physician has to go in and remove the excess bone to keep from hitting the hip/acetabulum.


----------



## Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com (Apr 28, 2016)

code for this is M25.85-
you can also use joint pain as additional code M25.55-


----------

